

You should FIRE anyone doing an "adequate" job - Netflix does - jamesbressi
http://www.businessinsider.com/henry-blodget-should-we-fire-everyone-doing-an-adequate-job-2010-1

======
Semiapies
This may be an earnestly applied standard, and it may even be a fairly
accurate description of what they do. But the real impact is the internal and
external propaganda message: "we're all above average".

In reality, only some few of the best/highest-pressure companies can maintain
that for any length of time. The rest probably won't profit from the distrust
and ill-will caused by the rhetorical slight of hand that defines "adequate"
as "well below the _actual_ standards we consider adequate".

------
teamonkey
Surely this is like turning the volume up to 11 because it's 1 louder.

"Adequate" is inadequate by Netflix's standards, so it's not "adequate" it's
"below expectations". Daft.

~~~
keefe
damn right. Totally stupid idea - perhaps they should revise their
expectations to something more realistic?

~~~
Semiapies
Or at least be honest about their high expectations for adequacy.

~~~
keefe
it's just the definition of the word, right? You presumably hire someone with
a set of responsibilities - some mix of write this software, design this UI,
optimize this server and you're at some degree of freedom on the requirements.
Set high bars in quality and speed, sure, but if someone meets those levels
then that's adequate and why replace them?

------
hackworth
what the article doesn't state is which segment of their comapny this applies
to. engineering? management? i'm going to guess not janitorial staff.

